# Code Question ?



## louconstant (Apr 27, 2011)

Question:Branch-Circuit, short- Circuit-Ground faulty Protection 
Before answering look at the following Tables 430.51-430.58

What size dual element fuse is required for a 200 HP three-phase 2300 volt
synchronous motor w a power factor 90%

A. 70a
B. 75a
C. 80a
D. 90a

Table 430.250
200hp 2300v 40A
(*) multiplied by 1.1
Table 430.52 (*3) Synchronous Dual Element 175%

40*1.1*175%=77 C. 80a 
Table 430.52 Ex1 do not correspond to standard size, next sign up
Is this correct


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

No. Just no. 
Ibtl


----------



## Bird dog (Oct 27, 2015)

We aren't here to give you the answers to your homework questions.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Bird dog said:


> We aren't here to give you the answers to your homework questions.


He is asking for help and he showed his work- what's the problem


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

louconstant said:


> Question:Branch-Circuit, short- Circuit-Ground faulty Protection
> Before answering look at the following Tables 430.51-430.58
> 
> What size dual element fuse is required for a 200 HP three-phase 2300 volt
> ...


I think you nailed it


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

I sure hope that that synchronous motor is running at 90% LEADING power factor -- or somebody's wasting opportunity.

When in doubt in a multiple guess format -- chose "C" -- which I can see, you've done. :laughing:


----------



## Bird dog (Oct 27, 2015)

I'm sorry. It looked like he was fishing for an answer.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

I saw this in employment section earlier..... Am I crazy?


----------



## PlugsAndLights (Jan 19, 2016)

Majewski said:


> I saw this in employment section earlier..... Am I crazy?


Maybe............perhaps. 
P&L


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Majewski said:


> I saw this in employment section earlier..... Am I crazy?


No I moved it


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

Ok. In that case I'm not sorry. I'm a serious smart a$$.


----------



## louconstant (Apr 27, 2011)

Knowledge is more powerful


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

louconstant said:


> Knowledge is more powerful


With knowledge and a good weapon one can go far.


----------



## The_notorious_Rookie (Apr 4, 2016)

Bird dog said:


> We aren't here to give you the answers to your homework questions.




What's wrong with you?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

